# Question about Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta...



## ada903 (Jan 22, 2011)

We decided to keep this exchange, we booked Christmas week in a two bedroom through Interval International.

I have a few questions, since there is not a lot of info about this portion of the Mayan resort complex:

Is transportation to and from the airport included?

Does every unit have a plunge pool on the balcony?

Are all two bedroom units standard?  I have seen some ads talking about two bedrooms two baths, some about two bedroom three bath, some about three bedroom three bath.  I am confused.  Our confirmation says two bedroom two bath.

Owner ads say that 16 rounds of golf, two massages, butler service and spa access is included.  However, will that apply to exchangers?  It sounds surreal (especially the two massages thing...).

Thank in advance for any help!


----------



## mikenk (Jan 22, 2011)

I am an owner there and can mostly answer your questions. i just returned from my first stay at the Grand Luxxe in Riviera Maya. we were not disappointed. 

Transportation from the airport is included; need to take taxi back. You need to contact the concierge to get a voucher before hand. 

Yes, every 2 bedroom will have a plunge pool - actually quite large and functional.

There are two luxxe versions, the Luxxe Villa and the luxxe suite. Do you know which you traded into? The Villa is actually 2.5 baths, 2 bedrooms, the large living area, and another room as a part of the lock off that could easily be a sitting room or a 3rd bedroom. There are four large screen TV's. there are also 2 large balconies. That is the villa - they are the corner units in the building.

To be honest, I am not exactly sure how the Luxxe suite is laid out; it is slightly smaller, 3000SF versus 2700 (including covered deck areas). I think it is only 2 bath. At one time, there was not the extra room in the lockoff part, but i think that has been changed. Hopefully, an owner there will chime in with specifics. 

As an owner, I can rent my units with the golf, massages, and free internet included. i don't think (could be wrong) that they transfer on an exchange. I would ask that question to the concierge also to verify. 

Hope this helps; we go there in April. 

Mike


----------



## ada903 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike,

Thanks for the info!  By the way, this morning I saw that Interval International has two bedroom villas in April for exchange (April 2-9 and April 9-16).  My reservation says master suite, two bedroom two bath.  So this would be the one that's 2,700 square feet?  That's an awful lot of space!  

I think we got lucky to be able to grab Christmas week, now I just need to find affordable plane tickets.

Is there a grocery store close by?


----------



## mikenk (Jan 22, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the info!  By the way, this morning I saw that Interval International has two bedroom villas in April for exchange (April 2-9 and April 9-16).  My reservation says master suite, two bedroom two bath.  So this would be the one that's 2,700 square feet?  That's an awful lot of space!
> 
> ...



There are small convenience stores within walking distance. We always take a taxi to Costco in PV or one of the large stores once to get stocked up; taxi's aren't that expensive. 

It did sound like you did good on the exchange. One huge frustration point the Luxxe owners have is we only get to exchange through II. We obviously lose our golf and massages to do so, and pay a exchange fee to boot. As a result, we don't exchange - just use. if we were serious exchangers, we would never have upgraded from the grand mayan that has many more options.

BTW, the 2700 square foot includes the wood floored deck with lots of seating, tables, and great views, so the space is not all interior floor space.

Mike


----------



## ada903 (Jan 22, 2011)

So no massage for me as an exchanger  

There is a recent bulk deposit in Interval for the Grand Luxxe, I am confident this is a developer deposit - these are not weeks deposited by owners.  I doubt any owner would deposit this beautiful unit in Interval!

We'll take a cab to Costco, we love Costco.  Do you know how far Costco is by cab? Ten minutes, thirty minutes?

Thanks again, if you have any other tips or suggestions, they are very appreciated!


----------



## mikenk (Jan 22, 2011)

ada903 said:


> So no massage for me as an exchanger



That's my guess - but could be wrong. IMHO, the massages are well worth it even if you pay. i do think you will get the use of the spa facilities which are quite nice.

On Costco, I think it was before you got to PV downtown - about 20 minutes if I remember right, but I tend not to pay attention when someone else is driving. I assume someone will jump in to clarify.

Mike


----------



## ada903 (Jan 22, 2011)

I will wait a few days and then call the resort to ask what kind of privileges come with the exchange option.  If none, that's still ok, because the resort looks fabulous!  20 minutes sounds great, we will do our shopping for the whole week in one trip, we should be fine.


----------



## pammex (Jan 23, 2011)

Costco is about a half hour to 45 minutes by car from NV.  Most times there is lots of traffic as well and thus can be even longer.  You can go north to a new Walmart in Mescales ( closer to NV) or to Mega in NV.  Both are Superstores for food shopping with good variety.  Might be better and easier than heading into Costco in PV.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 23, 2011)

pammex said:


> Costco is about a half hour to 45 minutes by car from NV.  Most times there is lots of traffic as well and thus can be even longer.  You can go north to a new Walmart in Mescales ( closer to NV) or to Mega in NV.  Both are Superstores for food shopping with good variety.  Might be better and easier than heading into Costco in PV.



Thanks Pam. Now I recall that the last time we were there, the new Walmart had recently opened, the taxi driver actually convinced us to go there instead of Costco - it was very nice.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! The last thing we are trying to figure out is how many people we can have in the unit.  We have the master suite, two bedroom two bath, and not the villa. There is seven of us, and my Interval International reservation says maximum capacity is six. We are five adults and two kids. I called the resort number on the confirmation and the woman did not find me yet in the system, but her English was not great and she seemed to speak of two bedrooms in general at the Grand Mayan, which may be different.

Are we going to be allowed seven people in the master suite? I can take an aero mattress with us.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 23, 2011)

In the Master suite, you are allowed 8 for sure, maybe 10 if you have the extra room - no problem for 7.

The living area makes into 4 single beds - so no need to bring a mattress. You tell them what time you want the beds made; the staff will do it daily - so quite easy to convert the living area back and forth to bedroom. The living area has it's own closet and drawer space.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, that sounds marvelous!  Thank you so much Mike, you are a wealth of information, I really appreciate all your help on this!  I am still in awe about the whole private butler thing, does he really unpack your luggage?  Hahaha.  I don't think I can ever let someone else do that for me


----------



## siesta (Jan 23, 2011)

ada, with all this talk you have got me tempted to book one of the 2br's I see available


----------



## ada903 (Jan 23, 2011)

siesta, you always make me smile.  me and my sightings!

which week did you book?

someone else pm-ed me and thanked me for the sighting, she booked two consecutive weeks in a two bedroom!


----------



## irishween (Jan 24, 2011)

I also booked a 2br master suite.  Is there anywhere to see the floorplan differences between the master suite and the master villa?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 24, 2011)

The place is BEAUTIFUL!   We were there last April during the grand opening and it was fabulous.   Told my wife (it was her first time in Mexico), to take a picture because we would most likely never be staying in place in Mexico as nice as this (without paying an arm and a leg for a week).


----------



## ada903 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am glad to hear that, sounds like we got a great exchange!  



rifleman69 said:


> The place is BEAUTIFUL!   We were there last April during the grand opening and it was fabulous.   Told my wife (it was her first time in Mexico), to take a picture because we would most likely never be staying in place in Mexico as nice as this (without paying an arm and a leg for a week).


----------



## sally13 (Jan 26, 2011)

*are you sure..*

you are in the luxxe??

I think grand master suite is GRAND MAYAN lingo..


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Grand Master Suite is Grand Luxxe, it's the bigger of the two "rooms".


----------



## mikenk (Jan 27, 2011)

The grupo mayan lingo can get confusing: Here is the official names from my last contract:

Luxxe Villa Master Suite - the 2 bedroom villa 
Luxxe Villa - the one bedroom villa with living area
Luxxe Junior Villa - the one bedroom lockoff with smaller room and Kitchenette
Luxxe Master Suite - the 2 bedroom suite
Luxxe Suite - the one bedroom suite with living area
Luxxe master room - the 1 bedroom lockoff (I have heard they are also adding a second room with kitchenette)

For the Grand Bliss and Grand Mayan, I think they are 2 bedroom suite, 1 bedroom suite, and master room


----------



## pittle (Jan 27, 2011)

mikenk said:


> The grupo mayan lingo can get confusing: Here is the official names from my last contract:
> 
> Luxxe Villa Master Suite - the 2 bedroom villa
> Luxxe Villa - the one bedroom villa with living area
> ...




Grand Mayan is Master Suite (2-bdrm), Suite (1-bdrm), and Master Room (lockout bedroom)


----------



## ada903 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is my II account snapshot:

Exchange

Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold Plus/Red
SI2
Unit: 1BEDA (1 bedroom)
Week: 54 		
	Confirmed 	 

  Confirmed To:
  	Grand Luxxe Residence Club • LX2
Unit: MSUITE (2 bedrooms)
Week: 51

Geez it says on the confirmation that checkin is at 5 pm and checkout at 10 am.  Our return flight is not until 5 pm, I wonder if we can check out late or at least leave the luggage at the reception and hang out on the property.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 27, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Here is my II account snapshot:
> 
> Exchange
> 
> ...



Yes, we always arrive as early as possible and leave as late as possible. Easy to leave luggage for play coming or going - actually you never have to touch the luggage if you want - except for packing and unpacking.  You just have to plan around wearing apparel (and happy hour times)

Mike


----------



## ada903 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love happy hour, they have it?  We do that all the time at Royal Resorts in Cancun, at the swim up bar.

We arrive late (4 pm) but we'll take advantage of the extra stay on our departure day.



mikenk said:


> Yes, we always arrive as early as possible and leave as late as possible. Easy to leave luggage for play coming or going - actually you never have to touch the luggage if you want - except for packing and unpacking.  You just have to plan around wearing apparel (and happy hour times)
> 
> Mike


----------



## mikenk (Jan 27, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I love happy hour, they have it?  We do that all the time at Royal Resorts in Cancun, at the swim up bar.



The last time we were there, it seemed like each restaurant area had a different happy hour time. I agree, the swim up ones are fun because it is so easy to meet people as we are all gathered around the margaritas. We love the lazy river and  it goes close to one of the swim up bars.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Again Mike! We will need to eat on the property dinner when we arrive, any recommendations?




mikenk said:


> The last time we were there, it seemed like each restaurant area had a different happy hour time. I agree, the swim up ones are fun because it is so easy to meet people as we are all gathered around the margaritas. We love the lazy river and  it goes close to one of the swim up bars.


----------



## mikenk (Jan 27, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Thanks Again Mike! We will need to eat on the property dinner when we arrive, any recommendations?



Ada, I would recommend the one out right on the beach for your first night - close to the one of the Luxxe complexes. It had just opened last year in February when we were there. We had a Steak and Lobster combo. Can't remember the name, but we will be there in April - probably more open now.

Also check out the meal plan when there; you can get several combination ones for as many days and nights you want. The good thing is that anything on the menu is OK; good for us as we seem to always select the most expensive. We actually go into Bucerias or PV most evenings for dinners.

Mike


----------



## JanT (Jan 27, 2011)

There are no TUG reviews for this resort?  I'm surprised or maybe I missed it.

Adriana, I have got to stop reading your posts!!!     You are making me want to go there.  Awesome score on your week!  Congrats!  And I'm with you - someone unpacking my bags, etc.  Yeah, that wouldn't work for me.  I wonder if you can "fire" the butler for the week?


----------



## ada903 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Mike!  Will do so.

Jan, there are no reviews because the place is very new and it belongs with the Grand Mayan resort, it is their newest building and it looks really fancy.  The water is not what I like, but I am going there for the condo and the amenities, this one is not for the beach!  They still have some getaways on sale if you are tempted, resort code is LX2


----------



## JanT (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahhh, I see.  Well you will have to write a review upon your return.   

I actually can still see trades in II and was thinking about it but decided we just can't swing it with all the other travel we have lined up.  In fact, I'm not sure what we're going to do with the three weeks we are in the process of closing on.  The two SDOs and Marriott Kauai.  We may have to end up depositing them with II but we'll see.  How the heck have I ended up with 9 timeshares?  And honestly, I'm watching a 10th one right now.  Ray will kill me is I push the button on a last minute bid!!!!



ada903 said:


> Thanks Mike!  Will do so.
> 
> Jan, there are no reviews because the place is very new and it belongs with the Grand Mayan resort, it is their newest building and it looks really fancy.  The water is not what I like, but I am going there for the condo and the amenities, this one is not for the beach!  They still have some getaways on sale if you are tempted, resort code is LX2


----------



## ada903 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jan, I know how you feel, I currently only have two weeks left I own, but I am on eBay every day like a hawk!  Still looking for a good platinum Marriott, another SDO two bedroom, and something SVN mandatory.. And lately I starte d looking into the Hilton property in Waikiki Beach! 



JanT said:


> Ahhh, I see.  Well you will have to write a review upon your return.
> 
> I actually can still see trades in II and was thinking about it but decided we just can't swing it with all the other travel we have lined up.  In fact, I'm not sure what we're going to do with the three weeks we are in the process of closing on.  The two SDOs and Marriott Kauai.  We may have to end up depositing them with II but we'll see.  How the heck have I ended up with 9 timeshares?  And honestly, I'm watching a 10th one right now.  Ray will kill me is I push the button on a last minute bid!!!!


----------



## QuietCanadianMale47 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Grand Luxxe Nuevo*

It's Feb 1 and already I was told the reservations have been filled for Feb 2012.  I find that so annoying and extremely hard to believe.  Has anyone else had that experience with Grand Luxxe, I know it used to be common with Grand Mayan but being able to book 12 months out....i just wanted to vent....sorry!


----------



## curtbrown (Feb 1, 2011)

QuietCanadianMale47 said:


> It's Feb 1 and already I was told the reservations have been filled for Feb 2012.  I find that so annoying and extremely hard to believe.  Has anyone else had that experience with Grand Luxxe, I know it used to be common with Grand Mayan but being able to book 12 months out....i just wanted to vent....sorry!



I understand your frustration.  They have been selling the heck out of Grand Luxxe and right now there are only 2 buildings open in NV (3 more under construction).  And unfortunately, due to the size and design of the units themselves, even the buildings that are open have a limited number of units.  I think there are about nine floors in each building and each floor only has 4 Villa suites.  That's only 36 Villas per building.  Considering that most people own 2 or more weeks and tend to use them back to back for extended stays during the popular months, the current availability is pretty slim.  I imagine those weeks go within minutes of the reservation office opening.  I think we'll have this problem for a few more years until the inventory improves.

Curt


----------



## mikenk (Feb 2, 2011)

curtbrown said:


> I understand your frustration.  They have been selling the heck out of Grand Luxxe and right now there are only 2 buildings open in NV (3 more under construction).  And unfortunately, due to the size and design of the units themselves, even the buildings that are open have a limited number of units.  I think there are about nine floors in each building and each floor only has 4 Villa suites.  That's only 36 Villas per building.  Considering that most people own 2 or more weeks and tend to use them back to back for extended stays during the popular months, the current availability is pretty slim.  I imagine those weeks go within minutes of the reservation office opening.  I think we'll have this problem for a few more years until the inventory improves.
> 
> Curt



That was my primary concern when we upgraded. We decided to go ahead since the sister resort equivalency gave us extended room with all the benefits - the Grand Bliss and Grand Mayan aren't too shabby a backup.

With that said, we were able to book a January (this year) villa at Rivera Maya and have 2 weeks booked in the Villa at NV in April. Both we booked about 7 months ago.

Yesterday, I got in about an hour after reservations opened and was able to get a week in Feb 2012. QuiteCanadianMale (didn't know there was such a thing), when did you call in?

While I understand the potential of reservation problems while in the preconstruction phase, I hope that Grupo Vidanta is not giving blocks of premium times to II before owners have a chance to book. I have no problem with them doing so in slow months to keep occupancy level - but have a real problem if they are doing it in Feb and March.

Mike


----------



## pammex (Feb 2, 2011)

I own at Grand Bliss and after re-reaDING THIS THREAD even if not Grand Luxxe, I am thinking I should really try to book my weeks as opposed to letting them go...hmm..


----------



## QuietCanadianMale47 (Feb 6, 2011)

Groupo Mayan called back on Friday, Feb 4th, stating that they now had availability in Nuevo for us.  We were able to book the time we wanted, and now my wife is very happy again.


----------



## myip (Jun 10, 2011)

What did I get here.  It seems kind of small it only sleep 4 people.  I thought I got a 2 bedroom.



Reservation Number:    0
Nearest Airport:  PUERTO VALLARTA, MEX  Distance:  008 M / 012 KM
Your accommodations will be:
Unit No:          MSUITE
Size:              2 bedrooms
Sleeping Capacity: 4
Bathrooms:        2


----------



## curtbrown (Jun 10, 2011)

myip said:


> What did I get here.  It seems kind of small it only sleep 4 people.  I thought I got a 2 bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like you have a 2-BR / 2-1/2 Ba  Grand Luxxe Master Suite.  it should have a King bed in each bedroom and pull-out accommodations for 2 in the living room.  I would contact the resort to see if the have a 2-Queen option for the 2nd BR in any of the units. 

http://www.grandluxxe.com/nuevo-vallarta/nuevo-vallarta-accommodations

Curt


----------



## lily28 (Jun 10, 2011)

My confirmation for a 2 bedroom grand luxxe NV is the same.  I hope the sleeping 4 means privately, 2 people in each bedroom


----------



## curtbrown (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe that 4 is the private sleeping number.  My wife and I booked a one bedroom GL Suite for this December (the same unit as yours, less the lock-off).  After we had booked, our daughter and her fiance' thought they would come down for a few days and "rough it" sleeping in the living room.  I contacted the concierge inquiring about the sleeping arrangements in the living room and we were told that there is a pull-out sleeper(s) to handle two additional guests.  Apparently the maid comes in and makes it up each night.

So, I'm guessing the total guests for the 2-BR would be 4+2 (possibly 2 more if they offer an optional Queen/Queen in some of the units - I know they have the Q/Q option in some of the MP 2-BR's).

Curt


----------



## mikenk (Jun 11, 2011)

curtbrown said:


> I believe that 4 is the private sleeping number.  My wife and I booked a one bedroom GL Suite for this December (the same unit as yours, less the lock-off).  After we had booked, our daughter and her fiance' thought they would come down for a few days and "rough it" sleeping in the living room.  I contacted the concierge inquiring about the sleeping arrangements in the living room and we were told that there is a pull-out sleeper(s) to handle two additional guests.  Apparently the maid comes in and makes it up each night.
> 
> So, I'm guessing the total guests for the 2-BR would be 4+2 (possibly 2 more if they offer an optional Queen/Queen in some of the units - I know they have the Q/Q option in some of the MP 2-BR's).
> 
> Curt



In the Villa and I think also in the Master suite, the two couches in the living room make into sleeping for 4 for a total of 8 beds total in the GL suite. In the Villa, there is an extra room for sleeping 2 more privately.

As Curt said, they make up the living area for you at the time you want each evening. 

Mike


----------



## curtbrown (Jun 11, 2011)

mikenk said:


> In the Villa and I think also in the Master suite, the two couches in the living room make into sleeping for 4 for a total of 8 beds total in the GL suite. In the Villa, there is an extra room for sleeping 2 more privately.
> 
> As Curt said, they make up the living area for you at the time you want each evening.
> 
> Mike



Unlike the Villa that has 2 full sofas, I think the Master suite only has one sofa in the living room.  There is an armless chaise sort of thing too, but I'm not sure if it's large enough to make into a bed.  

I just saw this - http://www.grandluxxe.com/nuevo-vallarta/nuevo-vallarta-accommodations

Check out the description of the Grand Luxxe Suite  - 1-BR Suite (same living room as the Master Suite)

Curt


----------



## dash (Sep 11, 2013)

*Grand Luxxe transportation for exchangers?*

Reading the beginning of this post, not sure whether
the airport to resort transportation is included for exchangers, could
anyone comment?

Thank you


----------



## drguy (Sep 11, 2013)

dash said:


> Reading the beginning of this post, not sure whether
> the airport to resort transportation is included for exchangers, could
> anyone comment?
> 
> Thank you



Yes, the transportation to the resort is included for exchangers.  You need to contact the concierge to arrange it, then walk through the maze until you get to Miller Transportation.


----------



## dash (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 11, 2013)

drguy said:


> Yes, the transportation to the resort is included for exchangers.  You need to contact the concierge to arrange it, then walk through the maze until you get to Miller Transportation.



We always called it "The Shark Tank".   Just keep walking forward and don't stop.   You may even see a Grand Mayan person inside the shark tank...ignore them and continue through the doors until you see the Miller Transportation people.


----------

